# Casting Contest at the TCRBS



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Silvia brought up the idea of doing a casting contest at the show, which i think is a super idea. We do casting contest all the time at FTU, so I will bring our equipment to rope off a section of the parking lot so we could have some fun. We want to keep it fair and not too crazy, so lets keep the rod length to 7' and a 5/8 oz plug (we'll supply)...
so bring your best setup and let's see who gets the bragging rights.

Basic rules:
-Rod no longer than 7'
-Your reel, any line, 5/8 maximum plug weight
-We will layout a 10ft wide lane to cast into, if you cast goes out side the lane, the footage right or left will be deducted from the overall length
-You will get 3 cast, breakoffs and backlashes count as 1 cast
- Longest cast wins First 
- 2 Divisions, one for Casting and one for spinning reels
- We can also do some accuracy cast some bring your best game!

Just come by our both and register...we will try to accomdate anyone that ones to give it a shot and allow people to cast all during the show. We'll close the contest out at 5:00 on Saturday and pick the winners!

FTU will have 2 booths there so we can bring our G Loomis blanks we have left and some of our close out reels seats and cork/EVA, so there will be lots of deals
Texas Rod Builders will also have a booth with our new training schedule for 2012, so if you want to learn how to build a rod, stop by and check us out. I will have most of my concept rods on display including Mahi and Troph Toucha.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

I will go out on a limb and say the winner uses a normal rod with no micro guide **** or fish handle art work. People that catch fish know the deal


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

ToadiesRkool said:


> I will go out on a limb and say the winner uses a normal rod with no micro guide **** or fish handle art work. People that catch fish know the deal


I disagree. "Fish handle art work" adds at least 10 feet to a cast.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Cool Terry!!! I can't wait to see those new concept rods , in fact I have a few concepts of my own to discuss with you in person.............................See ya Friday ...............DC


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

Really i guess no one wants to compete against fishhandle rods and micro super secret concept twisty braid spiral raps its just not fair but if you have a division for people who fish you mite get some contestants.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

ToadiesRkool said:


> Really i guess no one wants to compete against fishhandle rods and micro super secret concept twisty braid spiral raps its just not fair but if you have a division for people who fish you mite get some contestants.


Sorry, nobody who fishes is allowed to enter. :cop:


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Am I missing something here? Terry Jones posted about the casting contest he is organizing for the Show, and then you two fellows start making snide remarks about the rods he builds.

Terry works really hard for rod builders. Not only at FTU but with his work with the Texas Rod Builders and so many other things. He is a good guy who does not deserve this sort of bad behavior being directed towards him.

You two drama queens need to lighten up. If you don't want to participate in the Texas Rod Builders Show or the casting contest at the Show, that is fine. (Actually, it is real fine.) But please don't be stirring up trouble where this is none. Let's all just try to work together to build this industry--and taking pot shots at each other is not the way. And if you can't get along with people, please just disappear.


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Pretty sure they were just joking around....


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

ALL of my rods are 7'6" spinners. Will there be a 7' rod one could use for said contest?


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

closingtime said:


> Pretty sure they were just joking around....


Well, if they were joking then it was my mistake. But several people I talked to took it the same way. If it was all joking, then we are all happy campers and life is good.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Errand Boy said:


> Well, if they were joking then it was my mistake. But several people I talked to took it the same way. If it was all joking, then we are all happy campers and life is good.


I can only speak for myself... I was joking around and being scarcastic. I have nothing but respect for Terry Jones and sent him a message saying the same. Wouldn't be suprised a bit if one of Terry's rods wins the contest!:cheers:

KJ


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you Grady and Kyle..
I will have some of my rods available for people to enter with if they dont have one that fits the parameters, or if someone just wants to cast a rod with micro guides, they can take one for a test ride.
It should be fun.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Terrynj said:


> Silvia brought up the idea of doing a casting contest at the show, which i think is a super idea. We do casting contest all the time at FTU, so I will bring our equipment to rope off a section of the parking lot so we could have some fun. We want to keep it fair and not too crazy, so lets keep the rod length to 7' and a 5/8 oz plug (we'll supply)...
> so bring your best setup and let's see who gets the bragging rights.
> 
> Basic rules:
> ...


Terry,
Thanks for posting the rules. I was telling Silva I was going to show up with my 14' Zziplex and my QTC reel.....:wink:


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Terry,
> Thanks for posting the rules. I was telling Silva I was going to show up with my 14' Zziplex and my QTC reel.....:wink:


Haha...it was really great to meet you Gary! it's always good to put a face with a "handle"!

While I'm at it...I wanted to announce the winner of the first Custom Texas Rod Show Casting Contest.....and the winners are:

1rst Place Casting Distance Champ... Gary Palmejar aka: Team Buddhahead

2nd place......Gary Brown

3rd place........Bennie Beuhler

1rst Place Accuracy...... Sergio Perez

2nd Place ..........Gary Brown

3rd Place ........ Tony Loverdi

We did not have any Spinning entrants, but we did have a brave woman that went toe to toe with the guys, so we awarded her the Distance and Accuracy Plaques...Greta Shelton

It was a lot of fun and we will make it even better and bigger next year!


----------



## gpt46 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like a little joking around to me.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

ToadiesRkool said:


> Really i guess no one wants to compete against fishhandle rods and micro super secret concept twisty braid spiral raps its just not fair but if you have a division for people who fish you mite get some contestants.


 .....troll......


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*rods*



pg542 said:


> .....troll......


the rod that done the most damage was team buddaheads rod that was seven feet long and had a lot of spring to it like glass and there were no micros the smallest was 6 with about 10 or 12 stripper. it was a fishing rod. you should have been there. this was one of those day a rodcrafter of texas would want to be a part of, at least im glade that i was a part. i was there in more of total particapation of the contest, next year i will not have a rod with micros.


----------



## Jim Trelikes (Jan 9, 2012)

*Gary could tell you the story better than I............but he bought that rod (st.croix) many years ago when I was still running my old business, Lakeside Sporting Goods. At the time, he was a sales rep that called on us.........and he'd have me build him a custom stick here and there.*

*Well..........he won the casting distance award with that same old St.Croix that he'd done a complete re-build / makeover on!! So I guess you can say he won it with an oldie, but a goodie!! *

*Congrats my friend! It really was a treat to get re-acquainted with you again. Almost forgot (sorry.....bad, bad memory) what a fun, cool dude you are to chill and hang out with!! Such a pleasure sir, and getting to know your bud, Sergio as well. *


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

"i was there in more of total particapation of the contest, next year i will not have a rod with micros. "

But Bennie...he only beat me by 6 feet and my rod was 6'6"! hehe

My congrats to Gary too! I had never met him or Sergio, but they are awesome guys! look forward to next year...this was just a warm up! I'll have me a 7' gun slinger next year! lol


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Terry for putting on the casting event!! Had a wonderful time with you guys!! Sergio also won the accuracy event with the same rod. Like Jim said "So I guess you can say he won it with an oldie, but a goodie!!"
Little history on the rod. It is a St. Croix 7' Rated 10-17lb 1/4-3/4oz. I purchased this over 15 years ago from Lakeside Sportfishing Good...
It was great to meet everyone...Thanks again Terry!!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you Gary for participating! We all had a great time. I am going to refine it some for next year, but for the most part...I liked the format. I will make sure to announce and push the contest 3 months before the show so we can get more involved. I would very much like your input since you've competed in unlimited casting contest before. It really was a pleasure meeting you guys!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

ToadiesRkool said:


> I will go out on a limb and say the winner uses a normal rod with no micro guide **** or fish handle art work. People that catch fish know the deal


Come on guy, that hurts my only feeling. If it were not for my trout carving and my cork work on my rod I would have been skunked one day. That counter weight on the handle helped me cast at least 10 more yards,,,,,,,really.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Failed to mention Terry is my local rod sales and advice guy.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*micros*



Terrynj said:


> "i was there in more of total particapation of the contest, next year i will not have a rod with micros. "
> 
> But Bennie...he only beat me by 6 feet and my rod was 6'6"! hehe
> 
> My congrats to Gary too! I had never met him or Sergio, but they are awesome guys! look forward to next year...this was just a warm up! I'll have me a 7' gun slinger next year! lol


terry i had a magbass im6 gary loomis with them dam micros it was seven foot, but just how bad did that st croix beat us both. that rod u was throwing was a higher grade than a im6 i bet. i let u rosterpoot into those micro. also terry are we going to have point score for not backlassing and slowing the show down next year.


----------

